# Jiu-Jitsu in James Cameron's Avatar



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

(apologies if anyone else has already pointed this out before)

it was neat to see body locks and something that resembles a RNC during the scene in Avatar where Sully is taming the ikran.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm going to assume this is a joke and simply say "lol."


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

just checked to see if anyone else had noticed:

http://www.graciebarratx.com/news.php?news_id=622

Article @ Gracie Mag:
http://www.draculinobjjtraining.com/assets/images/GracieMag_155.pdf

Here you can see the actual part from the film:
http://www.thejiujitsufighter.com/2009/12/avatar-jiu-jitsu.html


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Jiu-Jitsu: No longer just for putting humans to sleep!


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep, I noticed that. It was pretty awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Another funny thing about Avatar: It's Pocahontas!


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> I'm going to assume this is a joke and simply say "lol."


Not a joke, go see the moving brother, but make sure you see it in 3-D. Its AMAZING!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I've seen the moving brother before. Have you seen the moving brotha, though? Way more explosive and athletic.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Idk, I kinda thought that when I saw it, but then realized that it's just the natural thing to do if you're riding an animal. That's what I would assume, at least.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Another funny thing about Avatar: It's Pocahontas!


Love it


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Kin said:


> Idk, I kinda thought that when I saw it, but then realized that it's just the natural thing to do if you're riding an animal. That's what I would assume, at least.


I agree with you and I thought the same thing for a moment, but I guess it's just something about the way the scene was shot that made me think there was an intentional reference being made. 

Not a big deal of course, just found it to be an interesting bit of detail.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

arkanoydz said:


> I agree with you and I thought the same thing for a moment, but I guess it's just something about the way the scene was shot that made me think there was an intentional reference being made.
> 
> Not a big deal of course, just found it to be an interesting bit of detail.


Prob just 'cause you're an MMA/BJJ fan or practitioner. It gets in your head and you see it in a lot of things, even if its not really there.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Kin said:


> Prob just 'cause you're an MMA/BJJ fan or practitioner. *It gets in your head and you see it in a lot of things*, even if its not really there.


That's very true, but in this case just happened to notice something the filmmakers researched and intentionally included



arkanoydz said:


> just checked to see if anyone else had noticed:
> 
> http://www.graciebarratx.com/news.php?news_id=622
> 
> ...


----------

